# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Sharpening drill bits?

## Bluering73

Is there a cheap way to sharpen drill bits?
Something like a mini bench grinder?

----------


## Bluering73

I can see this sharpener at Bunnings, is it worth it?

----------


## Master Splinter

Have a read of this thread - Drill bit sharpening. - Woodwork Forums

----------


## Jim Carroll

One of the biggest problems with all cheap drill bit sharpeners is getting a constant grind on both bevels.
Most rely on being able sharpen one side then replicate this on the other side which can be frustrating. 
The best and easiest way but more expensive is the Tormek T3 with the drill bit sharpener,  
If you  go through a lot of drill bits this will pay for itself in no time.

----------


## fishnmick

I just have a cheapy bench grinder,,, But as an apprentice it was often my job to sharpen drill bits and hundreds of them !

----------


## Bluering73

> One of the biggest problems with all cheap drill bit sharpeners is getting a constant grind on both bevels.
> Most rely on being able sharpen one side then replicate this on the other side which can be frustrating. 
> The best and easiest way but more expensive is the Tormek T3 with the drill bit sharpener,  
> If you  go through a lot of drill bits this will pay for itself in no time.

  Thanks for the info. I am a seasonal user,  just when I need to drill for home use. Any big or professional machine won't be that suitable for me. Do you think the Multi-Sharp is worth it?  Multisharp 2001 Multi Sharp | eBay

----------


## GeoffW1

> I just have a cheapy bench grinder,,, But as an apprentice it was often my job to sharpen drill bits and hundreds of them !

  Me too. It has been 45 yrs since then, and I think it was quite the most useful thing I got from my toolroom days.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Thanks for the info. I am a seasonal user, just when I need to drill for home use. Any big or professional machine won't be that suitable for me. Do you think the Multi-Sharp is worth it?  Multisharp 2001 Multi Sharp | eBay

  I'd stay away from that cheapie.
I just got a Drill Doctor for $150 (or thereabouts).
It's far from top of the line but it seems pretty good. 
Even if you just use your drillbits every now and again you still want them to perform every time.
A good drill sharpener will mean you never have to buy drill bits again, unless you snap them in half of course.  
I found it hard to get advice on this topic as everyone I asked said the same thing - "I just use the bench grinder".      :Smilie:

----------


## Overkill

I second the Drill Doctor recommendation; although they are not particularly up-market, they do a great job and are easy to use. Local prices are a total rip-off (as usual); I bought a US model and a local 110V transformer - still saved $100.

----------


## chalkyt

As suggested above, sharpening by hand isn't too hard if you have a bench grinder and a bit of skill. If you don't have a bench grinder, then spend the money on one rather than a "sharpener", they are worth their weight in possum droppings. And, get a dressing stone to keep the grinding wheel faces flat and square. 
Have a look at the Woodwork Forum thread suggested by Master Splinter where Ashore's explanation is pretty good. Alternatively find an old fitter or mechanic who served an apprenticeship that involved sharpening drills and see if they can show you how. Lots of us did it and once you learn it is like riding a bike. 
There are a few "advanced" tricks like squaring off the cutting edge for plastics/perspex/soft material (this stops the drill from biting, even in stuff like brass), or grinding so that the outside edges cut clean in through holes, which someone with a few clues can show you. Otherwise just have a go. You will find that a not so well done sharp drill is better than a blunt drill any day. Good luck with your soon to be new skill!

----------


## Bluering73

> I second the Drill Doctor recommendation; although they are not particularly up-market, they do a great job and are easy to use. Local prices are a total rip-off (as usual); I bought a US model and a local 110V transformer - still saved $100.

  Just got the drill bit doctor yesterday, it came with a box of drill bits "steel Master" 19 bits from 1 to 10mm for $169. 
I gave it a quick trial yesterday with a masonry drill bit and I was a complete failure, I ruined the bit, so I guess I will have to try with a metal drill bit today or tomorrow.
Are masonry drill bits too hard to sharpen due to their particular shape?

----------


## Jim Carroll

Masonary bits have dedicated facets which you may not be able to do in this jig.
Aslo masonary bits have TCT inserts again not sure on the stone provided with the jig it may not be suitable for these drill bits.
Usually use a silicon carbide wheel or green wheel for TCT tipped drill bits as it is a softer compound. 
Rule of thumb is grey wheel for general grinding, white wheel for HSS tools and green wheel for tct, harder material softer wheel

----------


## Overkill

Which model did you get? I have never tried sharpening a masonry bit in the drill doctor, the process is different to a metal bit; you don't rotate the bit and you set it up in the holder a little differnetly. The sharpening wheel is diamond coated, so it will definitely sharpen carbide drills. The Drill doctor site is very helpful, with FAQs, tech support and videos Drill Doctor - Drill Doctor -

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Just got the drill bit doctor yesterday, it came with a box of drill bits "steel Master" 19 bits from 1 to 10mm for $169. 
> I gave it a quick trial yesterday with a masonry drill bit and I was a complete failure, I ruined the bit, so I guess I will have to try with a metal drill bit today or tomorrow.
> Are masonry drill bits too hard to sharpen due to their particular shape?

  I hate to be "that guy" but did you read the instructions?
Mine came with a DVD as well which helped a bit and was very amusing with its cheesy music and low budget production. 
Most blokes I know tend to throw the instructions in the bin straight away, and after a bit of trial and mostly error dig it back out again.      :Biggrin:

----------


## Bluering73

> Which model did you get? I have never tried sharpening a masonry bit in the drill doctor, the process is different to a metal bit; you don't rotate the bit and you set it up in the holder a little differnetly. The sharpening wheel is diamond coated, so it will definitely sharpen carbide drills. The Drill doctor site is very helpful, with FAQs, tech support and videos Drill Doctor - Drill Doctor -

  Got the 360X, tried a metal drill bit today, again failure, have followed the instructions to the letter, I should have listen to the wise men on this forum, get a cheap bench grinder.

----------


## Overkill

How does the sharpening fail? I had a read of the 360X manual and its even easier to use than my 750X, so I am interested to see how your drill bit turned out. IMHO, you will have trouble using grinder to sharpen bits properly; if you don't have an expert to show you how, you will have to learn by trial & error.

----------


## Bluering73

> How does the sharpening fail? I had a read of the 360X manual and its even easier to use than my 750X, so I am interested to see how your drill bit turned out. IMHO, you will have trouble using grinder to sharpen bits properly; if you don't have an expert to show you how, you will have to learn by trial & error.

  The opposite sharpened angles are not on the proper sides of the bit. May be it is just me, I will have to try again.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I've got the Drill Doctor 360X as well.
It seems to work ok for me. 
It's a bit fiddly to align the drill bit in the chuck and it will take a bit of practise to get the motion right and not push too hard, but all in all it seems like a good little gadget. 
Keep trying.    :Smilie:

----------


## thebicyclist

I have the 360 too it has always worked for me, what size bit are you sharpening, the alignment is a lot easier to learn on sizes > 5mm 
cheers 
joel

----------


## Bluering73

> I have the 360 too it has always worked for me, what size bit are you sharpening, the alignment is a lot easier to learn on sizes > 5mm 
> cheers 
> joel

  Have tried a 4.5.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

How'd ya go, Bluering?
Get it sorted?      :Confused:

----------

